# Bad oil leak! Please help!



## madeyoulook (Dec 31, 2011)

Whatsup guys?

Any help will be much appreciated! 

I purchased an mk4 GTI about 3 months ago. I've been having a pretty bad oil leak ever since. At first it was just a few drops here and there, but now I'm leaving puddles everywhere I go. I cleaned all under the car, I cleaned up the block I degreased everything so I could see where the oil is leaking from. It's hard to tell. It looks like it's coming from the back passenger side where the head meets the block. I have oil all over my intercooler piping, everywhere! I also noticed that when I took off my timing belt cover that the cover itself was wet, with oil. The belt itself isn't wet, just the cover. I'm assuming that's the cam seal that needs to be changed. Could that be the problem? I cleaned everything up again, drove around the block, came back home, turned my car off and saw it leaking from the cam seal, not a lot but I did see it drip down.. I doubt that little drip could be making those puddles. I'm not scheduled to get an oil change for another 2 thousand miles, I checked my oil the other day and the oil stick was BONE DRY! I lost almost 2 in a half quarts of oil... Someone out there please help me! 

For faster response you can email me at,

[email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

madeyoulook said:


> Whatsup guys?
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated!
> 
> ...


Do you know what engine you have, and if so, are you at liberty to disclose what it is?


----------



## AlexNGAvw (Jul 6, 2013)

Replacing the cam seal is really not hard, but u need to get the engine to Top Dead Center. line up the timing marks, Loosen the timing belt tensioner, lock the cam, remove the cam pulley (remove bolt, tap the pulley off), extract the seal, tap in the new lubricated seal, reassemble. If you do not know when that timing belt was put on, you might aswell change it. You would have to remove all the belts and lower pulleys. Thats a good time to replace the front crank seal.


----------

